# Aqueon 36 Gallon Deluxe Bow Front Aquarium Kit



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

The 36 bow uses an odd size of lighting fixtures. It uses 30" fixtures with ~22" to 24" bulbs. That means that the ends of the tank is a little dimmer.

The stock lighting might be 1x20w. Some of the hardy low light plants may survive, but I can't guarantee it. You may want to get a glass Versa-Top Model #20963 and upgrade the lighting.

The 36" bow is 30" long by 15" wide and 21" tall.

If you can, get the 46" bow which is 36" long by 16" wide and 21" tall. If this can fit, it could be a better choice. There are full length bulbs made for 36" aquariums.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I was afraid of that :frown: I know money has the potential to be very tight around the end of the year, so replacing lighting and hoods to help my existing plants survive will not be financially feasible. I really like the bow front tanks, but could settle for a standard 29 gal. tank as well. Looks like it is back to looking around again to see what I can find.

thanks for the help


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

3 of my aquariums are 30" long (20g long, 29g, 37g). Until recently there were Coralife NOT5 fixtures with full length bulbs. Now Coralife has 30" T5HO fixtures with 30" bulbs.

There are one or two recent threads about them. This will help you with the 30", 36g bow front decision.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you, I will search for the threads


----------

